# Entwder char auf groß oder klein prüfen, oder Exception



## ToKaM OnE (19. Apr 2007)

Hallo ....

2 Dinge würden mir bei meinem aktuellen Prog weiterhelfen, welches von beidem ist egal ....


Kann ich einen unbekannten char auf groß oder kleinschreibung prüfen, ohne ihn mit jedem anderen kleinen char von a-z  in einer Schleife vergleichen zu müssen?



charImages_=new JLabel(new ImageIcon("img/bigLetters/"+s.substring(i,i+1)+".png"));


^^ Kann ich irgendwie hier eine exception auslößen, falls es die datei nicht gibt ?!?

es geht dabei um 
ImageIcon("String");


THX ToKaM OnE_


----------



## Wildcard (19. Apr 2007)

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/lang/Character.html#isUpperCase(char)


----------



## function (19. Apr 2007)

```
boolean b = Pattern.matches("[a-z]", "aaaaab");
```


----------



## ToKaM OnE (19. Apr 2007)

Thx @ wildcard, deine lösung hat funktioniert ...

@function ...

verstehe nicht, was du meinst, würde mich aber interessieren ...


----------

